# I hate Wisdom Teeth...



## dvsDave (Sep 4, 2003)

Just a heads up, I am having my all four of my wisdom teeth removed Friday morning(Sept. 5th). 

So, yet again, I will be away from the site probably till Monday. 

And yet again, hold off on any plans for a coup* until I can get back to defend my domain (yes, pun intended) :wink: 

In other news, ControlBooth.com is looking to start holding contests on the site. If anybody has any ideas, email [email protected].

*that goes for all three of the Terrible Trio, too!


----------



## wemeck (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow. That sucks, especially with semester starting. Enjoy your week of ice cream.


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 4, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> Just a heads up, I am having my all four of my wisdom teeth removed Friday morning(Sept. 5th).
> 
> So, yet again, I will be away from the site probably till Monday.
> 
> ...



Hey Dave, Hope you feel better soon. I had all four of mine plucked at once too...a very unique experience. Enjoy the drugs (Vicodin or Percoset) & Nitrous...with Nitrous you can cut off your arm with a band saw and not notice or feel anything exept how funny it all seems. So enjoy...it won't be as bad as you may fear. I had mine plucked about 12 years ago--I was not happy..but everything went great and I was only out of sorts for a few days and had pain that was no worse then a headache. I imagine things have improved greatly since then.... Only hard part--your tongue will wanna check out the new gaps as if looking for an old friend..and you should keep from doing that if you can. 

Think ice-cream, milkshakes and jello pudding--and lots of nice sleeping on pain meds...but you only have to do that kind of stuff for a couple days at most. Hope you feel better... 

-wolf


----------



## ship (Sep 4, 2003)

I always like the chocolate shake after dental work. Cold yet easy enough to sip with a straw and keep the mouth closed.
I just had a temporary bridge installed yesterday that's going to hold until the bone grafts finish taking on the front teeth.
Next year my dentist and I take on the lower wisdom teeth that grew in sideways and grew both into the bone and roots of the teeth in front of them. 

I know your pain.

Anyway, what sort of contest are you thinking? splain.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 4, 2003)

any kind of contest that can be judged and awarded prizes to...


----------



## Mattech (Sep 4, 2003)

I went in for the pre-removal check yesterday; x-rays, info, and that sort of thing. Doesnt sound to bad, they plan on putting me all the way under. I get them yanked out in October. 

Our art is such a live, visual and cooperative art that it would be hard to hold a contest where one person wins and where the judges aren't actualy watching the show. I've never heard of anything like this, I'd like to see how it turns out and enter when it happens.


----------



## ship (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm thinking on the contest that the terrible threesome should bow out at the beginning and with the fourth muskiteer Dave be judges as it were if that's the type of contest. At least it would be lively that way. Take a few weeks and many long or short postings to decide, but what a debate it could be.

But seriously, if contests you might go for the general question but in the more difficult or creative submissions, it might be wise to divide the contestents in half. High School and younger, and College and older with of course some of us out of the game.

As for teeth, during the last 9 months of visits usually twice or more a month, I did learn something that's important for all. Should they have to take a casting of your mouth - first don't eat anything or drink too much before hand as that casting of your mouth - especially the upper one is gong to make you want to gag. Once you start, lunch is wanting to come up with it. But second and more important is a way to prevent this. Bring some salt packets with you or have your dentist stock a shaker of salt. Than just before the casting take at least two palm fulls of salt to the tongue and your senses much less gag reflex is num to the stuff trying to seap down your throat. Works fairly well.


----------



## TheatreTechie (Sep 5, 2003)

Hope everything went well and your enjoying you blended meals.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey everyone... I am back... thanks for all the support and thanks for not staging a coup on me while i was gone :wink: 

As far as these proposed contests go, I have two main categories in mind at the moment.

A skill / knowledge contest that is broken down by school level you are in. 

and:

A fun contest that everyone can participate in... like coming up with a funny caption to a tech related photo or something.

Anyway, I am glad to be back...


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 8, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> Hey everyone... I am back... thanks for all the support and thanks for not staging a coup on me while i was gone :wink:
> 
> As far as these proposed contests go, I have two main categories in mind at the moment.
> 
> ...





Heya Dave...welcome back. Hope you're feeling better... did ya save the teeth in a bottle?? =) Hope the meds are good...

Of course--now that you had your wisdom teeth yanked--you're only as smart as the rest of us now.  


-wolf


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Sep 8, 2003)

I guess it was a good thing I took a three day weekend this weekend. I too can say I feel your pain. I was an uninsured idiot when my wisdom teeth came in. There wasn't enough room for them so the just rotted out. It was lovely. But now that I've got the insurance and I am paying for my dentists new boat, I got the oppurtunity to have the roots of the wisdom teeth pulled, fun fun fun. and I have had a few others removed. Next insurance year I start work on my bridge, wissh me luck Ship.


----------



## TechDirector (Sep 8, 2003)

wolf825 said:


> Heya Dave...welcome back. Hope you're feeling better... did ya save the teeth in a bottle?? =) Hope the meds are good...
> 
> Of course--now that you had your wisdom teeth yanked--you're only as smart as the rest of us now.
> 
> ...



wow does that really happen? In that case, maybe I'll keep my wisdom teeth. lol.


----------



## ship (Sep 8, 2003)

"wissh me luck Ship" - JoJo
And you have my most Sincere of luck in this. I know what you mean about not having insurance and teeth rotting away. My wisdom teeth are also waiting until next year when the dental insurance already spent on fixing major problems will cover it - unless the lower teeth that grew into the bone and have weakened it’s strength enough that my lower jaw breaks. It’s that serious and a hope it doesn’t happen game. Guess you could say that I have a “glass jaw!” Wisdom teeth are from Hell! The heck, wisdom teeth that grow in sideways - what kind of wisdom is that?

We both could lend some words of wisdom or smacking upside the head to those leaving mommie and daddy’s nest. "Keep up with at very least the dental appointments even if you think you can’t afford the appointments and don’t have insurance." For me it was about 10 years before I found a company that would take care of health much less dental insurance and by than it was far too late. Now to set up my first regular doctor's appointment.

We all think we are special or invulnerable during and after when we get out of school for at least the first few years. We think “I don’t have any dental problems and can’t afford both rent and a visit to the doctor.” Ten years later we are wearing braces, have missing teeth that are replaced by false ones and visit the dentist to correct years of normal maintenance but overall neglect that destroyed our mouth all because we “could not afford” normal dentist visits on a stagehand's salary. When I think of the thousands of dollars I wasted this year due to lack of constant care, I could kick myself. Sure I have about 8 drills, three power saws and 3 routers that will do what ever I want but I’m paying for it now. Braces suck! Keep up with the dental appointments!

I have my next appointment to tweek my lower jaw's braces in a few weeks. It does not hurt but certainly is annoying to have them. Plus I'm on a payment plan for the care. $150.00 per month. Hmm what could I otherwise be spending that on? $1,000.00 for a frontal four tooth upper bridge, there goes rent now that the insurance is long gone!


----------

